# Patonga over the weekend



## crowdy (Oct 20, 2005)

After some pretty long gaps in paddling due to various things, I'm going camping with the family to Patonga for the weekend starting tomorrow.

Given that the prediction is for pretty calm conditions, thought I might run out towards Little Patonga and Juno point tomorrow (Friday) afternoon. Probably head off at 1pm or so and fish as much of the rising tide as I can before heading back before it gets too dark (there are some flat bottomed tinnies driven by pro fishermen I think who hoon around there just after sunset so need to be careful...). Will troll on the way there, then drop some squid in the deeper water around the point. Always a good chance of flathead at the mouth of the creek if there's not much anywhere else.

Probably head out Sat and Sun morning too, again out around the mouth given the low tide times. Caught some salmon there around this time last year so you never know.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

GDay Crowdy, I might be up for that I'll Pm you.

Cheers Dave


----------

